

Hacker Pro Needed - alikamp

How can I say this, Im a superstar idea man looking for a great co-founder to rock this world with. As I would require a good co-founder Im sure you would require the same from me. My hacking skills are coming along very tediously. Ready to share an idea or two.
======
alikamp
Well....Im just going to share my idea and hope for the best for two reasons.
One it is viable, and two it serves a greater social service. Here it is:
Suffice it to say the the prison industrial complex is a huge industry that at
best corrupts everything it touches. [http://www.infowars.com/the-prison-
industrial-complex-the-ec...](http://www.infowars.com/the-prison-industrial-
complex-the-economics-of-incarceration-in-the-usa/) What I propose is a cost
effective way to utilize a tablet computer to create an interface of
rehabilitation, corrections and accountability for convicts. The offering is
varied. Such as regular check-ins with the webcam, education, conferences and
whatever else. The draw here is cost. Instead of the average of 29k per year
this system can accomplish desired results for 5k? 3k? 10k? per convict per
year? Of course this would not be for every type of convict but I would
imagine certain non-violent offenders could benefit at a tremendous cost
benefit. Maybe call it probationnation.com?

